# Mini-pill



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

I've been put on a mini-pill (progesterone only) and think it's making my IBS-D worse. Has anyone else found this?
Also, am worried that as I have a lot of D my pill won't be properly absorbed and won't work.


----------



## emawtsn4002 (Dec 19, 2012)

hello friend,
i suggest you should go for a better treatment which will help you a lot for your problem. There are lots of videos on net which also help you...and you can also do meditation.........
.....
http://www.ezdia.com/epad/water-filter-reviews-information-water-filter-system/6864/] WATER FILTER REVIEWS AND INFORMATION [/url]


----------



## Maryberri (Dec 27, 2012)

Friday - Yes I've found this to be the case as well. Switched from combined to mini almost three months ago. I'm frequently getting diarrhea in the afternoon (I would usually get it at night or in the morning before). I've also noticed that since I get the diarrhea within a few hours of having to take my pill..(I take it at 5 PM), I wonder if that's related. Definitely thinking of stopping the pill all together. How long have you been on it for?


----------



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

I've been on it for 2 months. Haven't noticed a pattern of a few hours after taking the pill. But they say D will stop it working so I don't understand why my doctor would expect it to be a good idea! What will you try instead?


----------



## Maryberri (Dec 27, 2012)

I may try going off the pill, I left a message with GYN office today. I was on the combined pill for 6 years previously, so it's been a while. Has the mini pill changed your IBS-D at all?


----------



## Maryberri (Dec 27, 2012)

Talked to a midwife (my regular doc is out) and she didn't have much insight, other than the pill can affect IBS and affect different people in different ways. She said the only way to find out is to stop it, and I'd probably notice the effects in less than 3 months...so here goes nothing :-\


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I have no idea about what that pill is, but I'm on topical progesterone for menopause hot flashes--1/4 tsp cream you smear on your skin. Just a thought.


----------



## vic890 (Apr 9, 2013)

Maryberri: Did the combined pill affect your symptoms at all? I'm on it, and it seems that my symptoms are worse during the third and fourth (third and placebo) weeks...I'm on a tricyclic pill, so that might affect it, but I haven't found anything specifically about tricyclic pills.


----------



## Mandabear (Aug 28, 2013)

MAny birth control pills contain progesterone. The problem is, progesterone irritates IBS in many women. There is a thread about this somewhere around on this site. But in short, it explains that the cells of the intestines also have receptors for progesterone and estrogen, and causes them to react in some cases. You may have to go off it, or explore other ways of birth control unrelated to these two hormones. Sounds like you got yourself a case of hormone-irritated IBS.


----------

